Ask HN: What's your favourite personal website? - philippnagel
======
vorador
This one, by far: [https://charlie.bz/](https://charlie.bz/). I love the idea
of using Javascript to connect to a Windows 95 machine using VNC, just to
display a very basic HTML page.

------
flippant
[http://aprilzero.com/](http://aprilzero.com/)

